
Microsoft disbands the Band: fitness device pulled from stores, no Band 3 - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/microsoft-disbands-the-band-fitness-device-pulled-from-stores-no-band-3-this-year/
======
dragonbonheur
They should have published the designs and opened up the code so that others
could build a platform around the products they have cancelled. Just allow
anyone to make a Zune or a Band clone and if there is a platform that emerges
later, get back into it.

------
vadym909
Microsoft should just forego consumer apps and devices. Almost all of their
late to the market ideas are light weight, copycat, throw money efforts with
no originality or differentiation.

~~~
unsignedqword
I'd argue that their Surface line seems to be going on quite well - in fact,
its been inspiring a lot of copycats itself (e.g. Elite X2, Asus Transformer
Book, IdeaPad Miix)

~~~
kyriakos
you forgot iPad Pro

------
kyriakos
This is sad cause the Band seems to have a good following and they should just
have improved reliability with a new iteration. I've seen a lot of people
using them and reviews have been good.

------
Fej
Well, at least they're focusing on their core products.

